# 11 Inch Swing Southbend 9c????



## Rodney Young (Jul 17, 2016)

I picked up a (I thought) Southbend 9C today to use for parts on a 9B that I am going to restore when my Heavy 10 is done.
 I know its a Southbend for sure but have never seen one with a spacer under the head stock and the tailstock before. Spacer is about 1 inch thick, has the same flat and V way set up as the head and tail stocks.
  The spacers are not a home built unit, appears to be cast and matches the southbend style base of the head and tail stocks quite nicely the flat and the v way areas are nicely machined. Anyone know anything about these? The lathe is still in my trailer and will need to be brought in before I can check it against the 9B to see where the differences are but I would expect it must at very least have larger gears or an extra gear to drive the lead screw with the  headstock an extra inch away from the bed?
 I removed the spacer from the tail stock and can't find a manufacturers name, part number or any other identification?
  Will add a picture of the spacer in a bit.
  Rodney


----------



## Rodney Young (Jul 17, 2016)

Pics of spacer/ riser under tail stock.






In the last picture you can see the hole where a dowel pin in the bottom of the tail stock locates this part in relation to the base of the tailstock, other than that it is only held together as an assembly by the lock bolt for the tail stock to the bed.


----------



## LucknowKen (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey Rodney:


This is from the downloads section here.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/1939_catalogue_46-b-pdf.2850/

lk


----------



## Rodney Young (Jul 17, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> Hey Rodney:
> View attachment 132564
> 
> This is from the downloads section here.
> ...


Thanks!
Spent quite a while surfing the net and couldn't find anything. Maybe not too common so was not a popular accessory I guess, I wonder if the riser caused some problems with chatter etc?
  Rodney


----------



## LucknowKen (Jul 17, 2016)

Rodney Young said:


> I would expect it must at very least have larger gears or an extra gear to drive the lead screw with the headstock an extra inch away from the bed?


According to the catalog the risers were a $30 option on any "regular" lathe.
They may lift the 9B you mentioned.
lk


----------

